# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  انتقال جدول با داده از يك ديتابيس به ديتابيس ديگر در سيستم ديگر

## fahim1384

با سلام
لطفا كمكم كنيد 
من سه تا جدول دارم در sql كه در يك ديتابيس هستند مي خوام آنها را با داده هاي موجودشان به ديتا بيس ديگري در سيستم ديگري انتقال دهم البته جدولها در ديتابيس دوم نيستند 
با اسكريپت امتحان كردم فقط جدولها در ديتا بيس دوم ايجاد مي شوند و داده ها نمي رود
با تشكر

----------


## golbafan

اگر از قابلیت اکسپورت sqlserver استفاده کنید میتونید مقصد رو در سیستم دیگه تعیین کنید

----------


## fahim1384

ممنون مي شم  يكم بيشتر توضيح بدين

----------


## golbafan

در sql management studio روی دیتابیس مورد نظر راست کلسک کرده و از قسمت task گزینه export data رو انتخاب کنید

حالا بعد از انتخاب داده ها و جداول سورس، باید در قسمت destination مقصد ، گزینه مربوط به دیتابیس دیگرتون رو انتخاب کنید

----------


## fahim1384

وقتي روي گزينهexport data كليك مي كنم ارور access is denied مي ده چيكار كنم

----------


## golbafan

برنامه منیجمنت استودیو رو با run as admin باز کنید

----------


## fahim1384

چطوري RUN AS ADMIN كنم

----------


## SabaSabouhi

سلام
هیچ‌کدام از جواب‌ها کامل نبودن.
برای به دست آوردن ساختار جدول‌ها و داده‌های اون‌ها مراحل زیر رو انجام بده.
1. روی دیتابیس right-click کنید.
2. گزینه‌ی tasks رو باز کن
3. گزینه‌ی Generate Scripts رو انتخاب کن
4. در Scripting Options روی دکمه‌ی Advance کلیک کن
5. در فهرست تنظیمات، گزینه‌ی Types of data to script مقدار Schema and data رو انتخاب کن

صبا صبوحی

----------


## fahim1384

وقتي Generate Scripts رو مي زنم Script wizard باز مي شه و Advance نداره و تو تنظيمات  Types of data to script نداريم و همه با اسكريپت شروع مي شن

----------


## SabaSabouhi

> وقتي Generate Scripts رو مي زنم Script wizard باز مي شه و Advance نداره و تو تنظيمات  Types of data to script نداريم و همه با اسكريپت شروع مي شن


سلام 
شاید نسخه به نسخه عناوین فرق بکنه. اما توی اون Wizard عنوان صفحه‌ی اول Introduction هست.
صفحه‌ی دوم Choose Objects هست که توش جدول‌ها رو انتخاب می‌کنی.
و صفحه‌ی سوم هم Set script options هست که دکمه‌ی Advanced داره.

اگه شما از نسخه‌ی دیگه‌ای استفاده می‌کنی، شاید به نام دیگه‌ای باشه. اما حتماً تو تمام نسخه‌ها وجود داره.

صبا صبوحی

----------


## argess

با سلام

جواب شما در این پست آمده است:

انتقال جدول با داده از يك ديتابيس به ديتابيس ديگر در سيستم ديگر

----------

